

So you want to be a video game programmer? - Reasons Why - agavin
http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/08/29/video-game-programmer-why/

======
dingoblow
Andrew Gavin is a veritable fountain of interesting details and knowledge on
the history of Game development and has allot of experience with the subject.
I vote this because i find it hard to locate reading material on the subject
that i can find relative to my inquiries.

